
Microsoft’s default font is at the center of a government corruption case - jfreax
https://thenextweb.com/world/2017/07/11/microsofts-default-font-is-at-the-center-of-a-government-corruption-case/
======
jfreax
They even tried to change the Wikipedia article of Calibri:
[http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/world/pakistan/panamagate...](http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/world/pakistan/panamagate-
sharifs-daughter-gave-false-documents-to-mislead-sc/articleshow/59554358.cms)

